# Tires???



## jrussell (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm new here,got a question I want to switch from turf tires to ag tires.What is the size difference of 7x16 tires and 650x16 tires.
Thank you,


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..jrussell.. I want to say the width but maybe someone else can answer for sure if that is right, or not?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The two numbers designate the width ( 7 " and 6.50 ") and they both fit a 16" rim. They should interchange, but you'd best talk to a tire dealer and see what the difference in the height of the side wall is in the different types of tires.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pogobill said:


> The two numbers designate the width ( 7 " and 6.50 ") and they both fit a 16" rim. They should interchange, but you'd best talk to a tire dealer and see what the difference in the height of the side wall is in the different types of tires.




Thank you Mr. Bill I thought it was the width but I wasnt sure I couldnt remember.


----------

